# finally finished my set up now onto a bluray



## m kevin (Feb 21, 2010)

being a family man with limited income, i finally finished. (only took 5 years--1 piece at a time)
my system is made more for the space saving but has a nice punch for movie night.

everything is in wall, including my equiptment.

i got an old 3 section av rack from a job for free and modified it to fit in my wall by taking off the front door, and the front of the rack is built into my living room wall with the rest in the garage, i built a nice solid eclosure with a rear entry access..

worked out great.

so all my components are now in the rack.

plenty of venting so im good.

i used 3 HTI-55 JBL's for my 3 fronts
6 inch 650 graphites for the rears--proficient
isw 10 in wall subwoofer -proficient with back box

amps
M-80 proficient
M-3 for the subwoofer

my final cost was close to 2500.00 plus the tv

didnt buy the 3d screen, too new, i want to see what happes in the next couple of years.
ended up wih a 42 inch LCD for now.. had the best picture for the money..wasnt going for size, //more on the picture quality.
LED is also too new for me, needs to be around longer before i jump in.

now im looking to find a really nice blu ray for a good deal.. these things are always changing, so i want one that plays well and will get me by for awhile.

any suggestions--thanks


----------



## maclick (Jan 4, 2012)

Sounds great, far as 3D I have yet to see one.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice job, m kevin! :T

I moved your thread to the Blu-ray | DVD | Disc Media Players forum to get your question more exposure.


----------



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't have specific model numbers for you, but I say, go basic. I've got a Sony that retailed for about $100. It's served me very well for over two years with heavy use. Take what advice you will on which brand, but don't get suckered in to a premium model. As a man also on a budget, I feel that even the cheapest of BD players will provide all the picture and spun quality you want.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I seem to recall reading a recent thread looking for advice on BRs in the $100-$150 range - there were several suggestions in it. It is here.


----------



## PTAaron (Feb 16, 2012)

I would suggest the Sony S580 as an inexpensive BR player with a lot of features (wireless, netflix, Vudu, plays SACD, plays network files, controlled with iphone app over wifi). I have the Costco version that is the X58 I think... (it is in my equipment list) I got it for right around $100.


----------



## donnymac (Nov 6, 2009)

The Panasonic BDT-210 is one of the best players of 2011. It can be had for right at $100.


----------

